# samba creates a DOSATTRIB file



## hamba (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi

I seem to be having a bit of a strange problem with samba after I've updated my server to the lastest 7.2-STABLE and upgraded zfs to v13.

For some reason it keeps on creating a DOSATTRIB file that causes all the files and folders to be hidden so that the users can't see them unless in windows explorer you select the show hidden files and folders.

This all worked nicely untill the server update and the zfs upgrade.

Here is some info from the server

```
zpool upgrade
This system is currently running ZFS pool version 13.

All pools are formatted using this version.
```


```
zfs upgrade
This system is currently running ZFS filesystem version 3.

All filesystems are formatted with the current version.
```


```
testparm
Load smb config files from /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
[global]
        dos charset = ASCII
        unix charset = UTF8
        workgroup = WORKGROUP
        server string = Samba File Server
        passdb backend = tdbsam
        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
        max log size = 50
        load printers = No
        os level = 60
        preferred master = Yes
        domain master = Yes
        dns proxy = No
        wins support = Yes
        utmp = Yes
        ea support = Yes
        delete veto files = Yes
        map archive = No
        store dos attributes = Yes
        dos filemode = Yes

[homes]
        comment = Home Directories
        read only = No
        force create mode = 0200
        browseable = No
        delete readonly = Yes

[public]
        comment = Every One Has Access
        path = /samba/public
        write list = @samba
        read only = No
        create mask = 0770
        security mask = 0770
        directory mask = 0770
        directory security mask = 0770
        inherit permissions = Yes
        map readonly = permissions

....
```

Can some one help me with this please

Thanks
hamba


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

Make sure all your windows clients are malware free. IIRC there's some malware going around that does this.


----------



## hamba (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi

I don't think its malware as I know that my computer is clean and I can recreate this problem by just opening a MS Word document.
It does seem to be only happening with opening MS Office documents though.

I'm running Windows 7 Beta on this system, but I've seen it happen on Win XP and Vista as well.


----------



## hamba (Jul 27, 2009)

I can now confirm that my system and a few of the other clients vista and xp are clean from malware and never was infected or atleast that is what the av is telling me.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

I've never had this problem. But then I don't use the "store dos attributes" option. I'll see if I can turn it on when I get home.


----------



## hamba (Jul 28, 2009)

hmm, it still creates that DOSATTRIB file even after I've disabled the "store dos attributes" option and reloaded samba.


----------



## hamba (Jul 29, 2009)

hmm
I've tried reinstalling all my ports to see if this might help with the problem I'm having but I have no luck.
I'm still getting this DOSATTRIB file.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2009)

What version of samba do you have?

I've got samba-3.3.3 running and I don't have any problems. I'm about to upgrade to samba-3.3.6, if I run into this I'll get back..


----------



## hamba (Jul 29, 2009)

I have samba-3.3.6 installed

I also think I've solved the problem now by removing even more stuff from the smb.conf.
This is what it looks like now

```
[global]
        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
#       dos filetimes = yes
        load printers = No
#       dos filemode = Yes
#       store dos attributes = Yes
#       delete veto files = Yes
        domain master = Yes
        passdb backend = tdbsam
#       ea support = yes
#       case sensitive = yes
        wins support = Yes
        dns proxy = No
#       dos filetime resolution = yes
        server string = Samba File Server
#       dos charset = ASCII
        workgroup = WORKGROUP
        os level = 60
        utmp = yes
        create mode = 644
        preferred master = Yes
        unix charset = UTF8
        max log size = 50
#       log level = 3
#       ldap ssl = no
#       veto files = /.AppleDB/.AppleDesktop/.AppleDouble/.TemporaryItems/._.TemporaryItems/Network Trash Folder/Temporary Items/
#       hide files = /.cshrc/.history/.lesshst/.login/.login_conf/.mail_aliases/.mailrc/.profile/.rhosts/.shrc/.ssh/.subversion/.tmp/.usermin/.viminfo/.vimrc/
#       nt acl support = yes
#       inherit acls = yes
#       inherit permissions = yes
#       map acl inherit = yes

and then the shares
```
As you can see I've commented out all the dos related things and now I'm waiting on feedback from my users. I don't think I had to reinstall all the ports after all, but its always a nice way to clean the server

I'll keeps this post open for a few more days
Thanks for the help


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2009)

Perhaps that "dos filemode" is the culprit? 

My smb.conf is fairly simple, just the basic options to get it running.


----------

